# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Tier 10 Armor Sets Previews!

## JD

Hey guys,

As some of you know the new tier item designs are out. First some with bad quality but they've also updated them with new, high definition pictures.





Have fun!
PS. Click on the pictures to get the images for the tier sets...

Thanks to mmo-champ for the images.

----------


## [Ichigo]

I have to admit that rogue one's are really ugly.

----------


## Mitron

Rogue...wierd... based on the Geists xD and... hmm O.o dk no helm ??  :Frown:

----------


## Nikentic

Druid is like remake of hunters set a while ago.
Hunter is damn ugly. Rogue is damn ugly
dk got warr T7 shoulders...

----------


## mastki

Looks pretty cool.

and at first I was like 'Lolwut, DK are lich king now?' then I read to click the images :P

----------


## [AfterBurner]

Warrior looks awesome! =]

----------


## wow4Supplier

The first new armor set I acutally like.  :Smile:

----------


## LessQQMorePewPew

Rouge looks beast tbh, hunter...looks stupid.

----------


## TechnoKilla

I like these 1s better than alot of the past

----------


## [Soul Eater]

It look all stitched up, and hell how do rogues and druids need to see things when a big fish bowl is covering their heads...

----------


## DC Gaming

They are all so ugly. The rogue is semi ugly semi dope semi lol.

----------


## Mangatang

...They all look pretty shitty, But the warriors looks exceptionally good compared to the others. I'm happy for now. But they look like they should be dropping from some sort of voodoo dungeon, like ZG gear of some sort from Vanilla.

----------


## Lemonsarenotfun

Hunter ; Except for the shoulders, looks like a druid set, rubbish.
Warrior ; Booooring.
Death Knight ; Even MORE boring, looks like every DK set ever.
Druid ; Shoulders don't suit druids, but, except the helmet it's not bad.
Rogue ; Best set out of those lot, shoulders are awesome.

----------


## Vixxi

Shoulder pads = yes.
Everything else = no.

----------


## darkriderking

i cant believe we pay them 50$ every god dam expansion for reskinned garbage cuz u know the tier after this is gunna be reskined bc.

----------


## Phygar

asdfasdfasdf delete this

----------


## Killadamo

hehehe, My rogue is gonna look like a ghoul, one of the most gimpiest mobs in game lol

----------


## thefallen1one

I want on my server right nao!!! the rogues looks so awesome

----------


## 7itanium

Not impressed at all

every patch the new armor designs get more and more plain...what happened to the old days of extravagant armor designs?

Warlock T1 , and warrior S1 look better than any of these

----------


## AngelSandy

> Not impressed at all
> 
> every patch the new armor designs get more and more plain...what happened to the old days of extravagant armor designs?
> 
> Warlock T1 , and warrior S1 look better than any of these


Warlocks have always got the ****ing epic sets ^^
*Luvs meh warlock <3*

----------


## ~OddBall~

is there a planned patch to turn rogues into cyclops or something? seriously WTF, they have one hole in their helmet to see out of...

----------


## XinuX

The one thing I like out of these is the rogue helmet. The rest just looks plain.

----------


## Elites360

i Like how we cant link ************. But you guys take the HD Armor pictures from them  :Smile: 


T10 is a Disappointment.

----------


## sid1488

This sucks so very godamnit bad... Every TBC AND pre:BC sett look way better then ANY of these (and if u ask me, ANY armor / weapons AT ALL in whole wotlk, i never liked wotlk design.) if i had to choose one, i would take the rogues tho.

----------


## mihaitza

Why do they have to put it on humans ? Everything looks like shit on humans....

----------


## Broken Shadows

Rogues look like the people from the movie '9'. 
just extra armor

----------


## Kaitech

> i cant believe we pay them 50$ every god dam expansion for reskinned garbage cuz u know the tier after this is gunna be reskined bc.


Hey, put like that, you kinda hope they don't do a bad job reskinning them so it actually looks good  :Wink:

----------


## Dazzled

Sweet! Finally a tier for rogues that mixes gear and scuba diving gear for when we are underwater! It couldn't get any cooler than that....wtf I feel like im in one of the ragdoll costumes off the movie "9"

----------


## dotman

niceee very nice

----------


## miaou

Drood and warrior are fantastic !! great job !!

----------


## Ponjon

IM SO GLAD IM A WARRIOR! It looks Puresome!

----------


## v21k93

nice...good job  :Smile:

----------


## killercan2

I really like the rogue and warrior teirs, the hunters looks like cryptstalker imo and i dont like the druid helm

----------


## boomkinner

everything looks excellent but the rogue one is really bizarre in the bad way  :Frown:  btw where are the others =)

----------


## bt411

i guess once you disable the helm, the rogue set is gonna look real nice, can't stand up to the preview picture tough  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FNOG

> Hunter ; Except for the shoulders, looks like a druid set, rubbish.
> Warrior ; Booooring.
> Death Knight ; Even MORE boring, looks like every DK set ever.
> Druid ; Shoulders don't suit druids, but, except the helmet it's not bad.
> Rogue ; Best set out of those lot, shoulders are awesome.


You read my mind... 

More trash from blizzard.. Now we gotta spend the money and time raiding to replace the gear we only just managed to get...

----------


## darkriderking

I think blizz kind of gave up on wow a while ago..

----------


## tantos

omg rouge is like this monster from resident evil 4 then u jump into the trash container  :Big Grin:

----------


## sharkerzz

This looks so kool!!! omg i love rogue t10!!!

----------


## Mirror

Dreadnaught = tier 10 DK armour.

----------


## gameclub

This is once of the few reasons I quite wow.

----------


## kazan91

Druid> Woah green mage ;3
Warrior > AAAwesome ~!
Rogue>I think i'goin to make rogue for this set
Hunter > Lol wtf is this horn ,every hunter set was a shit
DK>Maybe this is just alpha screens ,they think about helmet right now  :Embarrassment:  (T8.5 FTW~!)

----------


## burton992

Hunter: Pathetic
Warrior: Not too bad but still sucks
DK: Boring
Druid: Better than tier 8 but still sucks
Rogue: Defo the best out of all

----------


## Chris-h11

Everytime I look at tier sets they all look the same to me >.>

----------


## cezor

I like the warrior look, but maybe blizzard should think about getting some new designers.

----------


## xselle

Omg.. the druid and rogue helm are freaking ugly!! +Rep

----------


## Riitz

Looks like a "Sim" with that green thing on the head imo.

----------


## Riitz

> Shoulder pads = yes.
> Everything else = no.


Rogue's shoulder pads look like they have bananas on them!

Ugly! T10 fail, Oh but we'r still missing the warlock Tier, blizz surely wont fail there!

----------


## frozenthronearthas

Anyone noticed that the Death Knight Tier 10 look's alot like the armor of Arthas?

----------


## Rockr

I think the Warrior's Set looks amazing! Love the Ram like Horns!

----------


## Iammud4

The T10 Rogue looks insain!

----------

